# SUCCESS TO THE RAILROAD FLASK



## glass man (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a very heavy "success to the railroad" bimal flask that is very light n embossing...I know it is not old just wondering how to tell if CLEVENGER or not..no "c.b." I can see.. wonder why o very heavy? It is almost yellow..nice window bottle is the only reason I have it..HOPE ALL HERE HAVE A WONDERFUL AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS! THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## botlguy (Dec 13, 2014)

We need a picture or 5 to help Jamie.


----------



## glass man (Dec 14, 2014)

Well JIM..a picture would not help really...the embossing is so light I didn't even see it at first...just can't understand why s much glass was used in making it!!The sucker is heavy...I will put one on from ebay [much easier then taking a pic. and trying to get it on here that is just about the same as mine..except it's embossing is much more visible then mine is.....    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251750590574  THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 15, 2014)

Also on the base is a "BUMP" of glass on the middle edge of the glass that has circles radiating from it at first small and getting bigger and bigger covering the hole bottom of the bottle.kinda like the rings from a stump of a tree[ wonder if I counted them I could get he age of the bottle like it is said you can from a tree?[]] RED if you read this ow was this made?  Sorry to get so into a no big deal bottle.but then what is a "BIG DEAL BOTTLE?.just fascinated by it..so very heavy...JAMIE


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd say the one on ebay is Clevenger.  I owned one of these that McKearin and Wilson thought was Czech made.  It had a real open pontil, but not the ring form of pontil that we usually see on American blown glass.   It was heavy too, but the lip was better formed.   Overall, it was a more realistic bottle than the one on ebay. Jim G  





			
				glass man said:
			
		

> Well JIM..a picture would not help really...the embossing is so light I didn't even see it at first...just can't understand why s much glass was used in making it!!The sucker is heavy...I will put one on from ebay [much easier then taking a pic. and trying to get it on here that is just about the same as mine..except it's embossing is much more visible then mine is.....    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251750590574  THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2014)

THANK YA'LL! JAMIE


----------



## MuddyMO (Dec 22, 2014)

The rings you describe sound like it was made from a ABM, machine made. Pictures are the real way to help.


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2015)

THANKS AGAIN!! It will be on sale at the ROME BOTTLE SHOW..as cheap as I can do it!! I always try to tell people about the bottles I sell..a few have thanked me and instead of buying it they walk away most of the time..but I FEEL GOOD ABOUT MYSELF!! JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I am not an expert on these.  l have two of them, and haven't a clue of how good they are.  I expect to take them over to the Corning Glass Museum next summer for a comparison with theirs.  RED M.


----------

